# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Devexpress : Scheduler Hỏi cách Load dữ liệu lên từ code behind

## thaonguyenxanh_9x

Mình đã mapping thành công cách thuộc tính cơ bản của scheduler : ID, label , resourceID , description ,.. Nhưng phần gán datasource cho Scheduler mình còn thiếu 1 thuộc tính gì đó khiến cho scheduler chỉ Load được lên có 5 giây thì biến mất . Bạn nào giúp mình với ?

----------

